# Speedotron 1200 Brown Line Schematics



## Buzne (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello friends. I have a Speedotron 1200 w unit that have worked like a charm for 3 decades. As every good thing has to come to an end, last week the coil burned up. I went to an electronic store to purchase another coil and the clerk told me he needs to know the current output of the coil. I don't really know what would it be. So if anyone out there knows this detail, or has the schematics for this unit, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2016)

Have you called Speedotron in Chicago? Perhaps ask to be transferred "upstairs" to repairs...they actually answer their phones, since they don't have that much repair work to do.  Last time I called, I actually spoke with a technician directly on the phone for several minutes. I think you could probably get the information you need directly from them, especially since they have the exact spec's for the multiple 1200 Watt-second power supply models they've made, and you did not mention if it's a Black Line or a Brown Line unit, which series, etc., etc..

And please, do be careful. Danger of using old strobes? [Archive]  - Large Format Photography Forum


----------



## tirediron (Jan 4, 2016)

What Derrel said - call them!  I needed to a new flash test switch for one of my Brownline power supplies, called them, and five minutes later, they had one in the mail to me.  Chances are, they'll sell you the part directly at a similar, or lower cost than you could find it in town.


----------



## Buzne (Jan 4, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Have you called Speedotron in Chicago? Perhaps ask to be transferred "upstairs" to repairs...they actually answer their phones, since they don't have that much repair work to do.  Last time I called, I actually spoke with a technician directly on the phone for several minutes. I think you could probably get the information you need directly from them, especially since they have the exact spec's for the multiple 1200 Watt-second power supply models they've made, and you did not mention if it's a Black Line or a Brown Line unit, which series, etc., etc..
> 
> And please, do be careful. Danger of using old strobes? [Archive]  - Large Format Photography Forum


Thanks Derrel, I will be calling them tomorrow. It is a unit they don't build anymore so I may get lucky. By the way, the unit is a brown line, as the thread reads.


----------



## Buzne (Jan 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> What Derrel said - call them!  I needed to a new flash test switch for one of my Brownline power supplies, called them, and five minutes later, they had one in the mail to me.  Chances are, they'll sell you the part directly at a similar, or lower cost than you could find it in town.


Thanks tirediron, I'll give them a call in the morning.


----------

